# Limes



## welly2 (16/2/16)

I've got a lime tree in my back yard which is slowly but surely amassing quite a number of limes. They're not ready to be harvested yet but when they do, I suspect I'll have buckets and buckets of them. I counted over forty limes in various states of growth and I bet there's more to come. Anyone want a lime?

Is there a beer that calls for limes that I might be able to cook up? Other than slicing into quarters and stuffing into the top of a bland lager. Otherwise I guess I'll stick them in a G+T and/or make a pie.


----------



## Spiesy (16/2/16)

Mojito!


----------



## mofox1 (16/2/16)

Spiesy said:


> Mojito!


Pants down my favorite cocktail. Wait, or is that hands down? Hands down pants?.. In any case, I get pretty excited by mojitos.


*Edit:* Ahem.. :icon_offtopic:.. so in the interest of a semi on-topic post: Lots of light, clean, but otherwise flavourless lager. Serve in tall clear bottles and put a wedge of lime in the neck (just to stop the flies getting in, right?).


----------



## Fents (16/2/16)

Gin and Tonics ahoy!

Four Pillars gin in healsville, just sayin'.....


----------



## welly2 (16/2/16)

Yeah, actually I'll probably stick them in a G&T or a cocktail. On second thoughts, I'm not sure lime really belongs in beer so much.


----------



## manticle (16/2/16)

I'd be drinking loads of gin/tonic and cooking mexican, thai and vietnamese dishes.

Considering the average cost of limes, you've done well.


----------



## Phoney (16/2/16)

Margaritas! And if you like seafood, ceviche!


ps: Where in Sydney are you? h34r:


----------



## kaiserben (16/2/16)

Keep it away from beer.

Margeritas, mexican and asian food. 

I've got a small tree on my balcony. It's fruiting, but it's a very young tree so the fruit is small and there's not many limes.


----------



## Lex (16/2/16)

If you like a curry make some Bengali Lime Pickle. It's not for the faint hearted, and it takes a couple of weeks to make, but it lasts forever in the fridge. I guess it depends what chilli powder you use but it packs a serious punch.


----------



## scomet (16/2/16)

Hi welly 2, Leave the fruit on one branch and let them
ripen on the tree, by next spring they will be bright yellow with really thin skins, when the skin looks like splitting they are ready to eat, you won't believe the taste!! It stresses the tree but one limb is OK. Don't let them get too dry in winter. I guarantee you will never have tasted anything like it....


----------



## Tropico (16/2/16)

Ice-cube, slice of lime, ice-cube, slice of lime, ice-cube, slice of lime, ice-cube, splash of gin, splash of tonic. Yumm


----------



## Camo6 (16/2/16)

Really? No one has suggested a Miller Lime Chill clone? Such uneducated palates.



@Scomet. Does it really stress the tree by leaving the fruit hanging? I've always thought the fruit would act as a reservoir for the tree to draw on if needed. If not my lemon tree must hate me.


----------



## Batz (16/2/16)

I like them in Thai cooking believe or not, we use quite a few....Without alcohol.


----------



## wobbly (16/2/16)

You could always have a go at a "Caipirinha" the National drink of Brazil check here for details https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caipirinha 
To be true to style you need to be able to source a supple of Cane Spirit. You used to be able to get it from the distillery at Kununurra but they don't make it any longer or at least have it for sale!!

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## welly2 (16/2/16)

scomet said:


> Hi welly 2, Leave the fruit on one branch and let them
> ripen on the tree, by next spring they will be bright yellow with really thin skins, when the skin looks like splitting they are ready to eat, you won't believe the taste!! It stresses the tree but one limb is OK. Don't let them get too dry in winter. I guarantee you will never have tasted anything like it....


I think I will have to try this. My housemate, who is no horticulturalist, thought we had some hybrid lemon/lime tree where the limes turn to lemons eventually. I had my suspicions about this and looked up lime tree harvesting which confirmed that limes turn yellow when fully ripe. Although it advised to pick them earlier as they become very bitter.

Well, screw that resource, I'm going to leave a few on the tree as you've suggested and see what they turn into.


----------



## Tropico (16/2/16)

The typical party-trick/gimmick is to stick a wedge of lime in the throat of a Corona stubby. Originally the Mexican's did this to try to hide the terrible tasting local beer.


----------



## Camo6 (16/2/16)

Tropico said:


> The typical party-trick/gimmick is to stick a wedge of lime in the throat of a Corona stubby. Originally the Mexican's did this to try to hide the terrible tasting local beer.


Another myth is they used it to keep the flies out of the bottle. From my readings it was just a trend started in the States by the world's first hipster.


----------



## Rosscoe (16/2/16)

Seriously?!!

"Put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up. You put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up.... I said Doctor..."


----------



## kunfaced (16/2/16)

I've used kaffir lime leaves to some degree of success, added way too many during a dry hop and it was really limey. What are the leaves like on your tree?


----------



## seamad (16/2/16)

lime marmalade is the ducks nuts of marmalades


----------



## LiquidGold (16/2/16)

I've recently realised lime marmalade can taste pretty awesome. Don't have a recipe though as someone else made it.

The bengali lime pickle looks like something I'd have a go at.


----------



## LiquidGold (16/2/16)

haha beaten to the punch by seamad


----------



## manticle (16/2/16)

Never had duck's nuts.
Eaten most of their other bits and they are all delicious so I have high expectations.


----------



## Beersuit (16/2/16)

Keep limes away from beer. Fizzy yellow water is ok to put limes in to add flavour. 
Now mixed with gin is another thing all together.


----------



## motman (16/2/16)

Caipirinha uses a whole lime and tastes amazing! Bacardi will substitute the cachasa ok


----------



## indica86 (17/2/16)

welly2 said:


> I've got a lime tree in my back yard



I have in the FV a wheat beer with 60g of lime zest innit.
Smells good and seems like it will be good, I'll let you know.

Quarter and freeze for later.
Make lime pickle.
Make lime cordial.


----------



## kaiserben (19/2/16)

Lex said:


> If you like a curry make some Bengali Lime Pickle. It's not for the faint hearted, and it takes a couple of weeks to make, but it lasts forever in the fridge. I guess it depends what chilli powder you use but it packs a serious punch.


I love Patak's Lime Pickle (labelled as medium hot, available at supermarkets). So I'll have to give this recipe a go.


----------

